# Terry you gotta build this



## rochie (May 5, 2009)

your next kit Terry   8)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2009)

LMAO, I dont know which little bit I like more Karl, the word FOX or the umbrella shading the pilots head....

Both of them combined reeks of DIORAMA....


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2009)

i'm gonna save up and buy Terry the kit and make him do it


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2009)

just checked and shame its from the atlantic not pacific


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Aargh! Code letters etc are cool, just a pity about the ugly aircraft!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2009)

Ugly??? The Wildcat ugly????

Shame on u Terry.........


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2009)

Anyway the pic is really cool.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Who said that the Wildcat's UGLY?? Teeerrryyyy....! Shame on you sport! Now Karl will get one more pint than you....














Have you started building this yet?


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Nah na na nah nah! Don't care, tis ugly, more so than an ugly duckling. Might have done some good service, with courageous pilots, but the designer needed his ar*e kicking. I mean, fat little belly, wing in the wrong place, undercart designed to tip over. Looks like it was designed by a committee, probably former politicians!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 5, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Looks like it was designed by a committee, probably former politicians!



 Oh man thats funny 

I somewhat agree ,depends on the scheme for me


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

...aaaaand all British crates were beautiful?? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

That's running a close fourth or fifth. There are other, uglier British aircraft from the period. Skua, Roc, Botha, and probably more, but can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Now old sock, those look like they were designed by a blind person drawing with their feet....hanging upside down.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2009)

Damn fine pic Karl......do it Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

I love the 'name' made by the code and roundels, and if it was (almost) any other aircraft, I'd do it. But there's no way I can bring myself to build something that has less visual appeal than a Trabant! I'd even find football more interesting! The bl**dy thing looks like that awful 1970's Jaguar, the XJS(?), a collection of afterthoughts, all stuck together - maybe that's what inspired the French to design and build the 2CV?
I can see the committee now:-
Fred "So, who's finished drawing the fuselage?"
Bill "Jim's got a bit done, and George has done another bit."
Fred "OK, stick them together and that's that bit done. What about a wing?"
Jim "There's one left over from last months committee meeting."
Fred "That'll do."
George "Where we going to put the wheels then?"
All "Oh, b*ll*cks!"
"Hang on" piped up Moira "There's a couple of golf carts out back."
To be continued.......if there's any more mention of me doing THAT monstrosity!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

*COME ON TERRY, BUILD THIS NOW WILL YA! YOU KNOW THAT YOU WANT TO DO IT! D*MMIT!!!*


----------



## evangilder (May 5, 2009)

I have heard some refer to the Wildcat as a barrel with an ironing board stuck through it. Tough and reliable, but not very comely. Still there is a part of me that likes that ugly little spud.


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2009)

I agree with Eric. Whilst she isn't great looking she certainly has an appeal because of her toughness and reliability. She would be a good build however if someone searched hard enough there is a probably another plane with a similar code somewhere.


----------



## Maglar (May 5, 2009)

It looks a wee bit like an Avenger, which you seem to love oh so Terry....


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Nope. Avenger isn't particularly attractive either, though not as bad as the Wildcat, from the same stable. Only reason I chose an Avenger for the GB was because I knew there'd be a shed load of Corsairs, Hellcats and so on, and I wanted something a bit different.
I was going to do another ugly aircraft, but couldn't get the kit in 1/48th anymore, just missed it by a week, all sold out. It was going to be a little diorama of a rescue at sea, featuring a Walrus......


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

While I have an affection for the Wildcat, it is not because of its looks, but in spite of them. Grumman didn't get their cats pretty until the F8F.

But that's is what should appeal to you Terry. That ugly little bird, your name and a colorful umbreller would make for quite the conversation piece! And in 1/72nd would be a quick build and it wouldn't take up too much space.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

I think that the Wildcat is a beautiful machine.....even more so in Yorktown markings!


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2009)

oh dear what have i started......


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

Jan, if you think the Wildcat looks beautiful, please don't post any pics of your date the other night!!
Matt, had it been a Hellcat, which looks acceptably pugnacious, or a Bearcat, which looks powerful and 'right', or a Tigercat, which is just sleek and futuristic, I'd be sold. But I HAVE to draw the line at that tubby little mutation!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

I don't know.....

My date would make a Spitfire look awful!


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2009)

So would a 30mm cannon, or a kilo of 'Semtex'!!


----------



## Maglar (May 5, 2009)

My date would be the Avenger.. I like em thick!!!!!

I think the B17 is the most beautiful out of all of them. But once I build enough I wont have space!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2009)

lol Terry...just think of the Wildcat as a clumsy little bulldog that would, despite it's wheezing, slobbering and ungainly looks, defend you to the death


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2009)

Great comparison Dave! But the Wildcat is still ugly.....actually, not so much ugly as..er.. I don't know...just a bunch of rejected ideas stuck together! The data on it, if processed through thre NASA computers, wouldn't surprise me if it came second to the Bumble Bee! And we all know what the NASA computers said about that creature! 
Sorry, no offence meant, but there's NO WAY I'm building THAT aircraft, heck it's nearly as ugly as the average woman in my town, and that's saying something!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 6, 2009)

Well hell's bells guys, I tried...looks like Terry isn't gonna budge!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

He will....with enough pints and drams in him, he'll build anyhting, even a new ark!


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2009)

I'll build an Ark, heck, I'll even put swept wings and jet engines on it, and paint it in Luftwaffe camouflage, but I am NOT building a bl**dy Wildcat!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Wanna bet?


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

As much Guinness as you can drink! (in 5 minutes!!)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

You better get OAP bus pass then, SON!


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Less of the old, you Swedish scally!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Now, now, now....temper, temper, think about your high blood pressure. Don't want you to blow a fuse. Spare parts are a rare commodity at your...err...errrrmmmm...hmmmmm....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

....on the brink of geezerhood. We're not showing a slight sign of fossility are we now?


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Only in my wallet! Anyway, officially I'm only just over 14, so there!


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2009)

Terry, don't you want to expand outside of your comfort zone? Try, with your skills, to make some ugly [email protected] a beautiful work of art? It can only be a measure of your skills to create an adoring diorama from something so detestful, not to mention showing the content of your character.

I can't stand the Do 17. Friggin' ugly and useless in my book. But I gathered up the gumption and made one a few years ago and it didn't come out half bad. Now I'm not proud of the plane but instead the research I did, the markings and the fiddly bits that I know made it come together. As for the the "Flying Pencil".......%$$#@@$%^^!!!!


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

No, no and thrice no! I aint doin' it, never, ever, as long as I've got a hole in my ****!
You can all cajole, threaten, sweet talk, offer to buy me copious amounts of beer, even throw in a couple of Swedish blonde birds, or one or two of those from 'Breaking News', but I STILL won't budge!
After all, I have standards to maintain! (don't know what they are, but it sounds good!!)


----------



## Maglar (May 7, 2009)

Modeling is meant to have fun and learn about new things!! Now terry, im sure you have plenty to learn of the Wildcat, what modeler builds the same birds over and over again?, mate you need this! Its not like your feelings are going to eat you for this doing, also having this much "emotion" over plastic makes one wonder..   DO ITTTT [I'll build one too, we can have fun, the primary purpose of modeling]


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

A flight in a Lancaster?


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2009)

No worries Lucky, I just sent Tony Bagodonuts and Jimmy Twotimes to the UK. Told them Terry breaks a sprue or they break an arm. Should be a nice looking Wildcat in NOOOO time!!


----------



## Sweb (May 7, 2009)

Airframes said:


> No, no and thrice no! I aint doin' it, never, ever, as long as I've got a hole in my ****!
> You can all cajole, threaten, sweet talk, offer to buy me copious amounts of beer, even throw in a couple of Swedish blonde birds, or one or two of those from 'Breaking News', but I STILL won't budge!
> After all, I have standards to maintain! (don't know what they are, but it sounds good!!)



Sheesh. I'm just sticking my big toe inside the door on this one lest my nose get blown off, but, would you do it if commissioned? If not, then I know for sure your standards will forever remain intact. BTW, historical significance aside, it was a BUFU.


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Flight in a Lanc? Done that. The hard men? Taken out more than I care to count in my past life. Try it for fun? There's fun, then there's the Wildcat - not my sort of fun!
For a commission, no, just as I say no to those who want me to paint a picture of their dog, horse, child, or aircraft I consider ugly or just plain silly.
There is NO WAY I'm going to build a Wildcat, unless it's the one based on the Land Rover chassis, purpose built for off-road racing!


----------

